# Chippawa Lake Park and other Medina County Park info



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.ohio.com/news/top_stories/40705637.html


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

http://www.medinacountyparks.com/

Go here and click on Contact us.

Bill


----------



## Beer:30 (Feb 23, 2007)

I was thinking about this the other day. It is only 4 miles from the house. This is the response I got from the park system. Looks like another year of bank fishing there (unless you know someone that lives there).

Dear Luke:

Yes, Chippewa Lake will be open to the public for boating. We are in the process of preparing a master plan for the public park to be located at the lake. We are also preparing a plan for the development of a public launching ramp. Due to the fact that we must obtain permits from both the Ohio E.P.A. and the U.S. Corps of Engineers for work in the water, the launching ramp will not be constructed in 2009. It is hoped that the facility will be ready in late 2010, but even that is not certain.

Please keep an eye on our website for information about the lake. If you have any other questions, please feel free to contact me.

Tom James

-- Thomas K. James, Director
Medina County Park District
330-722-9364


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

This is so cool. I'm an oldster so I remember going to the ballroom at the old amusement park. My parents spent their honeymoon there. LOL!

Thanks for the updated info.

Buick


----------



## musky107 (Apr 19, 2008)

Spent many nights there, but never did fish!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Hmmmm. Looks like a job for a kayak this spring....


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

creekcrawler said:


> Hmmmm. Looks like a job for a kayak this spring....


I was thinking the same thing, but a canoe. Need to find a decent access point. I used to park next to the inlet on the north side, but vandalism and the possibility of being run off the lake in the past kept me away.

Would be nice if Medina County placed some restrictions on the keep limits, especially for the pike and crappie. Once shoreline access is given (or decent boat access), the 'fish it out' competition will begin. Folks carried out ice chests of crappie and bluegills right after the Cleveland Metroparks opened Beyers Pond to the public. Now it's a nearly empty pond. Didn't take long for the meathunters to clean it out.


----------



## Lundfish-r-men (Mar 3, 2009)

I sure hope either the state or Medina Co. parks does place some restrictions on the lake from the start. As soon as they get ramps in there it is going to be a mad house. The lakes within a 10 min. drive from my house and the boating pressure right now on that lake is minimal at best. Same with the fishing pressure as i've been told by freinds who have lake rights. I could see that lake become a fishing frenzy and recreation boat nightmare if a few regs. aren't put in place from the start. It'll be interesting watching that project develope. It could have great potential as long as some foresight is used.:F


----------



## CWG (May 12, 2010)

BUMP an old thread.
I saw a huge power boat last night just ripping around. Inboard, sounded like a V-8.
I truly hope they put restrictions in post haste.


----------



## bulloo7 (May 12, 2011)

For those with small boats you can get on the water, on the south side of the bridge off Chippewa rd. I was just there it worked out great however make sure you have a pole to help push through a small over grown area. I had a great time there and with a few more trips I think I will have a nice path way through the over grown area. I did catch a few bass nothing great but really nice lake.


----------



## Ry440 (May 11, 2011)

bulloo7 said:


> For those with small boats you can get on the water, on the south side of the bridge off Chippewa rd. I was just there it worked out great however make sure you have a pole to help push through a small over grown area. I had a great time there and with a few more trips I think I will have a nice path way through the over grown area. I did catch a few bass nothing great but really nice lake.


Ive been thinkin bout takin my kayak out there. how hard was it to get in the water???


----------



## bulloo7 (May 12, 2011)

Ry440 said:


> Ive been thinkin bout takin my kayak out there. how hard was it to get in the water???


There is pretty good access just south of the bridge. You can back in and be right on the water, no need to carry. You could put a small Jon boat in. There is a parking lot maybe 1000 ft away.


----------



## Ry440 (May 11, 2011)

bulloo7 said:


> There is pretty good access just south of the bridge. You can back in and be right on the water, no need to carry. You could put a small Jon boat in. There is a parking lot maybe 1000 ft away.


Alright awesome, thank you so much for the information, hopefully ill see you up there someday!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

The new ramp is in at Chippawa. Nice. Lots and lots of pontoons tied off to each other, jet skis and people swimming off the boats last night.

Did a yahoo search and found this info sheet.

http://www.medinacountyparks.com/uploads/ChippewaLakeFAQ.pdf


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

Heard there only letting 20 boats At a time and full of rangers checking boats and livewells


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## beretta7 (Aug 27, 2012)

I have never seen so many people that dont know the boating laws and on water respect of other boaters in all my life. I put in on the public side and am not a chippewa resident but i am a westfield township resisent and in all my years as a boater never seen so much disrespect for the residents of chippewa lake, you need to have a restriction in place before somebody is killed. jet skis, tubers and skiers and just plain idiots that want to hammer down just because. I have seen in the past 2 days of boating on the lake residents getting off the water because it was unsafe. I myself was pulling my boy on the tube 30 to 40 yards offshore to stay away from the people wanting to fly around and was cut off twice and had to stop once to avoid a boat running through my tow rope and possibly hurting my son. There is a time and a place for fun and speed but I believe Chippewa does not have the room for for heavy horsepower boats and at least not 20 to 30 of them all running at once. As much as it pains me and enjoy the 3 minute drive to the lake to be safe I will be returning to Portage Lake where restrictions are in place and makes for a nice boating experience.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

this lake is somewhere along the the way to Columbus right? if so, than it seems to be a bit tiny for heavy boats.


----------



## Ohio Gas (Feb 2, 2006)

Berretta, please review your post and see if you can find the irony of it all.


----------



## Fisherofmen (Oct 15, 2009)

I noticed that also Ohio Gas Maybe he was the one pulling kids that almost tipped my ten foot Jon-boat as I fished the west shore lilies two weeks ago.


----------



## beretta7 (Aug 27, 2012)

As far as tipping your boat sir I can assure you it was not me 1 I dont go near people fishing 2 I was pullin a 10 yr old boy who is scared of the tube anyway and you can trust me on this one it was not fast. The second answer I have is the irony of my post, well to you sir I have voiced my opinion about what I seen and went through on my visit to Chippewa Great Lake with alot of history as far as boater ediquette SUCKS along with ramp courtesy. Is that enough or would you like me to elaborate further.


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

I said it before. And I'll say it again. If they keep unlimited horse power out there with 0 idle buoys , someone will get hurt. Just a matter of time. That place is smaller then most electric lakes. 20-30 high powered boats + jet skis + small fishing boats = bad news


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Ohio Gas (Feb 2, 2006)

My point was that you complained about people not knowing boating laws and then went tubing in a no wake zone.


----------



## beretta7 (Aug 27, 2012)

Well I do know the boating laws and actually know where the no wake bouys are located in chippewa which would be located at the west end of the lake by the lily pads northend also by the lily pad area south end east and west by beach area and lily pad area and pulling my boy at 10 mph is hardly a wake. and by 40 to 50 yards off shore lets say from the old pier would make for plenty of room away from those zone. And all I have to say at this point is Im done going back and forth on this matter I voiced my opinion, and if I go to chippewa it will be a week day where it is more quiet and can enjoy the day.


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

Not being a jerk or nothing. But the few buoys you speak of have been there for ever. They aren't for wake, they are for the skiers. They are for the tricks and competition


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Ohio Gas (Feb 2, 2006)

Beretta, sorry if i came off as a dhead ,but there is a 300' from shore no wake zone on this lake. It is posted at the public ramp but there are no markers on the water to show this. ODNR lakes all have a no wake zone from shore but the distance varies on a lake by lake basis, but is usually 100 to 300'. This lake is also very close to me and i was hoping to make it my home lake but the traffic and everything else you mentioned make going there on weekends a miserable experiance.


----------



## OHIOFISHERMAN (Mar 12, 2007)

I've been to chippawa lake twice recently I was shocked to watch the water skiers go between two boats that were only 50 feet apart. My guess the water skiers have had the lake all to thier selves and are trying to keep it that way. It's an acceident waiting to happen. ODNR or Medina Parks need to set up a ski zone. why wait till someone is killed


----------

